# Sharing some happy pigeon news!



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey pigeon people --

I just wanted to share some really happy news. I've been working with a tough rescue this past week, and today it looks like things are really taking a huge turn for the better. My long post, with updates, is here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescue-attempt-56440.html


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Great news (although technically it's double-threading the same subject  ) but I know how good one can feel when things start taking a positive turn.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

Sorry about the double dipping.... I didn't think about that when I posted this. I am genuinely thrilled that my little guy is doing so well, and I guess I got a little overzealous.


----------

